
Show HN: Metagration: PostgreSQL Migrator in PostgreSQL - michelpp
https://github.com/michelp/metagration
======
mleonard
Very interesting. Can you recommend any other similar projects or any related
articles you're aware of so I can learn more about this approach - I'm
interesting in exploring it more!

~~~
michelpp
There are many database migration tools, more than I can remember. This isn't
a replacement for tools that need to migrate a lot of different heterogeneous
sources, it is for PostgreSQL only. I don't know of any others taking this
approach but it has been very useful for me so far.

